# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Những câu nói bất hủ - Sát thủ đầu mưng mủ !

## phukiensamsung

*Từ điển Sốc ngôn và những câu nói bất hủ! Tập hợp hàng ngàn những câu nói hay, hài hước, hóm hỉnh về tình bạn, tình yêu, gia đình và cuộc sống !* 

_- Thú vui tao nhã, giặt tã cho con !
- Phải bình tĩnh trước gái xinh và không giật mình trước gái xấu !
- Đã xấu rồi lại còn xa, đã sida còn xông pha hiến máu..._

*+ Xem các sóc ngôn mới nhất !
+ Xem các sốc ngôn chuẩn nhất !*

*Socngon.net* chỉ dành cho giới trẻ với mục đích giải trí và xả xì chét. Bạn đừng giới thiệu website này cho ai nha vì đây là Pí mật!

*Facebook có nút Like, Sốc ngôn có nút Chuẩn!*

_Chúc bạn vui vẻ ^-^ !_

----------


## duydiem6868

_- Thú vui tao nhã, giặt tã cho con !
- Phải bình tĩnh trước gái xinh và không giật mình trước gái xấu !
- Đã xấu rồi lại còn xa, đã sida còn xông pha hiến máu.._

----------


## quangcao3a

=)))))))_- Đã xấu rồi lại còn xa, đã sida còn xông pha hiến máu..kết câu này.._

----------

